# Scotland 30-31



## A_Skywalker (Aug 26, 2008)

Dundee U. v Kilmarnock

30/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.80 3.40 4.00 All Bets (24) 
Falkirk v Inverness

30/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (24) 
Hamilton v Hearts

30/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.75 3.20 2.35 All Bets (24) 
Hibernian v Motherwell

30/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.95 3.20 3.60 All Bets (24) 
St. Mirren v Aberdeen

30/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.75 3.20 2.35 All Bets (24) 
Celtic v Rangers

31/08/2008 12:30 BST
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (23)


----------

